
Volume of a Sphere (with no visible calculus) - ColinWright
https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/VolumeOfASphere.html?ta08hn
======
ColinWright
I'm always a little surprised when there's a thing I've known for ages, and
other people who I think are way cleverer and way more knowledgeable turn out
not to know it.

This is one of those things. Many readers here will shrug and say - well, of
course. But I'm hoping some of you will find this new (to you) and
interesting.

